# Milan: chiesto posticipo del match col Frosinone.



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dall'Ansa, il Milan ha chiesto alla Lega di posticipare il match con il Frosinone dalle 18 alle 20:30 in modo da giocare in contemporanea con Juve - Atalanta. 

Attesa una risposta.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo che dicono ora


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2019)

bene,tra qualche ora dovrebbero accettare per par condicio...o forse no


----------



## andreima (11 Maggio 2019)

Beh giusto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ci mancherebbe pure che non accettassero.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, il Milan ha chiesto alla Lega di posticipare il match con il Frosinone dalle 18 alle 20:30 in modo da giocare in contemporanea con Juve - Atalanta.
> 
> Attesa una risposta.



Sarebbe il minimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il minimo.



Direi... 

I biscotti stile Germania-Austria del Mundial ‘82 anche no, grazie.


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

Avrei aspettato lunedi,
probabilmente oggi pareggiamo o perdiamo e l'Atalanta vince,
per cui la settimana prossima dovrebbe essere ininfluente,

comunque in generale mossa tattica che ci può stare, ma contemporaneamente dimostra il nostro attuale livello, ci dobbiamo appellare a ogni cosuccia.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, il Milan ha chiesto alla Lega di posticipare il match con il Frosinone dalle 18 alle 20:30 in modo da giocare in contemporanea con Juve - Atalanta.
> 
> Attesa una risposta.



C'è anche napoli-inter alle 20.30


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2019)

Giusto.

Ma la Juventus lascerà la partita all'Atalanta.

Ci vogliono tutti fuori.


----------



## IlCigno (11 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Avrei aspettato lunedi,
> probabilmente oggi pareggiamo o perdiamo e l'Atalanta vince,
> per cui la settimana prossima dovrebbe essere ininfluente,
> 
> comunque in generale mossa tattica che ci può stare, ma contemporaneamente dimostra il nostro attuale livello, ci dobbiamo appellare a ogni cosuccia.


Il punto è che il calendario non deve essere deciso/modificato per fare un favore ad una squadra che deve festeggiare...
ci sono altre realtà (noi un po’ indietro) coinvolte che meritano lo stesso rispetto.


----------



## kipstar (11 Maggio 2019)

Non credo che possano dire di no....


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'Ansa, il Milan ha chiesto alla Lega di posticipare il match con il Frosinone dalle 18 alle 20:30 in modo da giocare in contemporanea con Juve - Atalanta.
> 
> Attesa una risposta.



*Il Frosinone, sempre secondo l'Ansa, ha già dato l'assenso per il cambiamento di orario.*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Maggio 2019)

Mossa sbagliata. Sai quanto ci perculano se non vinciamo a Firenze.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Giusto.
> 
> Ma la Juventus lascerà la partita all'Atalanta.
> 
> Ci vogliono tutti fuori.



Puzzerebbe troppo la cosa, secondo me. Per quanto mi riguarda l’Atalanta non uscirà dal Rubentus stadium con più di un punto, massimo.

Il vero banco di prova è oggi, dove l’Atalanta gioca, nemmeno in casa propria, e senza molti titolari, contro un Genoa che si deve salvare.


----------



## Ema2000 (11 Maggio 2019)

IlCigno ha scritto:


> Il punto è che il calendario non deve essere deciso/modificato per fare un favore ad una squadra che deve festeggiare...
> ci sono altre realtà (noi un po’ indietro) coinvolte che meritano lo stesso rispetto.



Concordo che non è normale posticipare una partita per permettere il festeggiamento dello scudetto, per giunta l'ottavo di seguito,
fosse almeno un evento.

Purtroppo la Juve ha un controllo mafioso e totale su tutta la serie A e lo esercitano con spocchioso esibizionismo.


----------



## mil77 (11 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mossa sbagliata. Sai quanto ci perculano se non vinciamo a Firenze.



Appunto la figuraccia è dietro l'angolo...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mossa sbagliata. Sai quanto ci perculano se non vinciamo a Firenze.



Cosa vuoi che sia : i ladri sono rimasti con voli e alberghi pagati per i primi di giugno, destinazione madrid.


----------



## Anguus (11 Maggio 2019)

Non accetteranno, è un'associazione a delinquere palese e impunita


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Non accetteranno, è un'associazione a delinquere palese e impunita



.


----------



## sette (11 Maggio 2019)

Io ero rimasto ai tempi in cui giocare prima era favorevole; vincendo con il Frosinone alle 18 avremmo messo un po' di pressione sui bergamaschi alle 20.30 

Qualcuno mi illumina per favore? (al netto di quello che succede in questo fine settimana)


----------



## vannu994 (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Puzzerebbe troppo la cosa, secondo me. Per quanto mi riguarda l’Atalanta non uscirà dal Rubentus stadium con più di un punto, massimo.
> 
> Il vero banco di prova è oggi, dove l’Atalanta gioca, nemmeno in casa propria, e senza molti titolari, contro un Genoa che si deve salvare.


Macché quella M di preziosi se le vende tutte quelle che può...


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Puzzerebbe troppo la cosa, secondo me. Per quanto mi riguarda l’Atalanta non uscirà dal Rubentus stadium con più di un punto, massimo.
> 
> Il vero banco di prova è oggi, dove l’Atalanta gioca, nemmeno in casa propria, e senza molti titolari, contro un Genoa che si deve salvare.



E' finita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' finita.




Non ancora. Se si vince stasera e i gobbi vincono con l’Atalanta (cosa possibilissima soprattutto se non vincessero stasera con la Riomma) ci andiamo noi in CL.

Tutto sta nel vincere stasera.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo cosa ci rispondono, anzi quale scusa inventano per negarcela...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Maggio 2019)

Non servirà a nulla. L'Atalanta ormai ha un boost tale che andrà sciolta a prendere almeno 1 punto a Torino e 3 in casa con il Sassuolo. Noi siamo sicuri di poterne fare 9? Io direi proprio di no.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ma come fate ancora a crederci? Anche se l'Atalanta le perdesse tutte quante, noi non vinceremmo mai tre partite di fila.


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

Aspetteranno la partita di stasera per risponderci,se non vinciamo diranno di si per farsi due risate agnelli,percassi e Gravina.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ancora. Se si vince stasera e i gobbi vincono con l’Atalanta (cosa possibilissima soprattutto se non vincessero stasera con la Riomma) ci andiamo noi in CL.
> 
> Tutto sta nel vincere stasera.



Ma figurati se la Juve ci fa il favore...il punto glielo lascia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se la Juve ci fa il favore...il punto glielo lascia



Puzzerebbe troppo. E hanno CR7 e la classifica cannonieri. Lui è un professionista, per fortuna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma come fate ancora a crederci? Anche se l'Atalanta le perdesse tutte quante, noi non vinceremmo mai tre partite di fila.




Occhio all’Inda che domani sera potrebbe perdere.

E secondo me l’Atalanta perde al Gobbentus stadium.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Occhio all’Inda che domani sera potrebbe perdere.
> 
> E secondo me l’Atalanta perde al Gobbentus stadium.



Perdere in casa contro il Chievo?


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Occhio all’Inda che domani sera potrebbe perdere.
> 
> E secondo me l’Atalanta perde al Gobbentus stadium.



l unica possibilità la ripongo in carletto. Alla prossima l'Inda va a Napoli è la nostra unica speranza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perdere in casa contro il Chievo?



Mi ero sbagliato e credevo che giocasse già a Napoli.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perdere in casa contro il Chievo?



Serafini gufa di brutto a Milan Tv. Anche con la lazio sembrava scontato


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Puzzerebbe troppo. E hanno CR7 e la classifica cannonieri. Lui è un professionista, per fortuna.



Lui...


----------

